# New pictures of litter!



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I received new pictures today of the litter I will be choosing my new baby from!! The group with the sable are the boys and the other group, 3 black and whites, are the girls. They're all so adorable! I was thinking I wanted a B&W girl, but the boys are so cute too! I love the sable's color and markings (I know his color will change) and the champagne one is really cute too. Would you agree that he is champagne, or does he look more apricot or gold? Maybe I should get more than one lol!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

*More new litter pics*

Here are the rest of the pictures


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

The black and white boy looks very nice too! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Doesn't look like you'd go wrong with any of them. They are all so precious. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Is the breeder going to help match you up personality-wise? It is always helpful to get their input.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

They are all so cute! Pick on personality and you will get the dog meant for you 

I have a black & white girl and a sable boy and I agree, you can't go wrong!!!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

I definitely will pick based on personality and temperament, Liz said she would help with that, and she had asked me a lot of questions about what i wanted in a puppg, what my family was like, what kinds of things i would like to do with him or her, etc. I am so so excited, and its so nice to have you all to share this with!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

yatesja said:


> I received new pictures today of the litter I will be choosing my new baby from!! The group with the sable are the boys and the other group, 3 black and whites, are the girls. They're all so adorable! I was thinking I wanted a B&W girl, but the boys are so cute too! I love the sable's color and markings (I know his color will change) and the champagne one is really cute too. Would you agree that he is champagne, or does he look more apricot or gold? Maybe I should get more than one lol!


 Because I already have a black and white girl I love the boy in the second picture on the right. He looks like he has some dark under his coat so maybe he will stay that color? they are all sweet.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

they are all _so_ adorable it will be hard to take just one! That's a nice size litter! The one you are calling 'champagne color' looks alot like Whimsy when she was that age and she was called' cream' by the breeder. Not sure what the difference is between the two colors.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How would a breeder describe personality and temperament and does the grown dog still demonstrate those once a grown mature dog?
(Just wondering, I picked Henry by just meeting him and he was the last available. We seem to get along. :hug


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

You know Gelbergirl you do bring up a good point. While i think it is important to meet and observe puppies to determine which one you want, the truth is that most personality and temperament problems are the result of lack of exercise, training, and socialization during sensitive development periods. But, when observing several puppies you can see the difference in their energy levels, how they like to play, their confidence, etc. But, i have had way more rescues than puppies in my life, and i know from ecperience that dogs ( or any pet for that matter) older in age, that have been neglected, abused, etc and have problems resulting from that, can be retrained an rehabilitated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> How would a breeder describe personality and temperament and does the grown dog still demonstrate those once a grown mature dog?
> (Just wondering, I picked Henry by just meeting him and he was the last available. We seem to get along. :hug


Puppies definitely show different personalities from a very young age, and experienced breeders know this, and will place puppies with the right families based on that. The GOOD thing is that, temperament-wise, most well-bred Havanese are very middle of the road. Not too pushy or sharp tempered, and also not timid or shy. So it IS true that MOST Havanese puppies can adapt to a wide range of families.

But if you have a specific goal for the puppy, it's very important to find the right breeder, who will help you choose the right puppy. I wanted a performance dog, and would not have been happy with a "couch potato" puppy. Someone who wanted a lap dog, house pet, would probably have had a hard time living through Kodi's adolescent antics and energy level!!!:bounce: Someone who wants a dog for therapy dog work will be looking for something different from someone who has 4 young sons who want a dog who will play with them for hours on end. And ALL of these personality types can be found within the Havanese breed... often within the same litter!

Some people are willing to accept and adapt to whatever personality their puppy displays, while others have a specific idea of what they want. My guess is that the people who don't have a specific goal, are better off with the quieter, lap-puppy types!


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Krandall very true! I have 3 young grandsons and a grandbaby coming in August! That is why this time I did not want a rescue, i wanted a reputable breeder and the ability to socialize and train the puppy during its early months especially. My breeder has been heavily involved with Havanese for 25 years and is an Akc judge, is very knowledgable


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, what the heck, get one of each color!! :biggrin1:


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Hehe what fun that would be!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> You know Gelbergirl you do bring up a good point. While i think it is important to meet and observe puppies to determine which one you want, the truth is that most personality and temperament problems are the result of lack of exercise, training, and socialization during sensitive development periods.


I would call these "behavior" problems more than "temperament or personality" problems. Temperament and personality develop very early. Even good dogs can be ruined, of course, and conversely, good, kind, knowledgeable treatment and training can make a world of difference in terms of turning things around for a dog who has had a bad start in life.

But you will never make a soft, cuddly, companion dog into a high-drive, herding dog, no matter how much work you put into it. Likewise, an innately timid dog is ALWAYS going to be tentative about facing new, overwhelming situations, and will need a LOT of handler support at these times. Temperament and personality do matter. So do early life experiences. Both go into making a dog who he is, and it never stops through his entire life, though the period for greatest changes is during those first few, formative months.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yatesja said:


> Krandall very true! I have 3 young grandsons and a grandbaby coming in August! That is why this time I did not want a rescue, i wanted a reputable breeder and the ability to socialize and train the puppy during its early months especially. My breeder has been heavily involved with Havanese for 25 years and is an Akc judge, is very knowledgable


Awesome! That's the kind of breeder I wish everyone would choose for their Havanese puppy!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> Awesome! That's the kind of breeder I wish everyone would choose for their Havanese puppy!!!


 When I went to pick out Maddie and had 16 havanese to choose from I didn't know anything. My family had always gotten our puppy's from the new's paper.Any way one litter I had to wate two weeks and Maddies was only a week. The only puppy I didn't consider was the one biting my toes


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I would want a black and white girl. hands down.  thank goodness your breeder is all the way across the country for me, or Tillie would end up with a sister!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Go figure...I like the B&W boy. ha ha


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

wow they are all so cute. I would have a tough time picking one.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

yatesja said:


> The black and white boy looks very nice too! Decisions, decisions!


I agree! He will be stunning in a few more weeks! Once his fur grows out.


----------



## yatesja (Feb 12, 2013)

Wish i had a time machine to skip ahead 7 weeks! Lol actually i am having surgery thursday so i couldnt have gotten one too much sooner. Guess i will just have to busy myself with shopping . I think i have read everything i can get my hands on.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm loving the darker sable boy and the black and white boy! I am partial to boys since I have my two sweet loving Hav & ES boys! But my next one will have to be a girl! My husband and the 2 boys = 3 against me sometimes.. I'm not sure if having a girl Hav will help me or if she will defect and just join the boys too...lol.. My boys do really love me! Any thoughts on girls vs boys?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

